# Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon



## Yvi83 (29. Mai 2013)

Wer fährt dieses Jahr den ULTRA Bike Marathon mit?


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2013)

Ich, zum 10ten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvi83 (30. Mai 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich, zum 10ten ;-)



 welche strecke fährst Du denn?


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2013)

Na Ultra, was den sonnst  Die Anreise aus Hamburg muss sich ja lohnen...


----------



## Yvi83 (30. Mai 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Na Ultra, was den sonnst  Die Anreise aus Hamburg muss sich ja lohnen...



nicht schlecht....für den einstieg reicht mir glaub der Power Track oder eben der Marathon ;-)


----------



## wiedereinstieg (30. Mai 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Wer fährt dieses Jahr den ULTRA Bike Marathon mit?


 

Evnt findest du im anderen Fred noch mehr Teilnehmer:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10581602#post10581602


----------



## Yvi83 (30. Mai 2013)

wiedereinstieg schrieb:


> Evnt findest du im anderen Fred noch mehr Teilnehmer:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10581602#post10581602



thx ;-)


----------



## Hottahegel (31. Mai 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht....für den einstieg reicht mir glaub der Power Track oder eben der Marathon ;-)



Die Strecke ist für den Einstieg gerade zu perfekt. Fahrtechnisch ist nur zu beachten mit den anderen Mitfahrern nicht zu kollidieren.

Das Wetter kann allerdings auch ganz böse sein. Vor 2 Jahren dachte ich bei der Trans Sibirien zu starten. 

Aber nach Bad Wildbad kann es nur noch besser werden


----------



## Yvi83 (31. Mai 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist für den Einstieg gerade zu perfekt. Fahrtechnisch ist nur zu beachten mit den anderen Mitfahrern nicht zu kollidieren.
> 
> Das Wetter kann allerdings auch ganz böse sein. Vor 2 Jahren dachte ich bei der Trans Sibirien zu starten.
> 
> Aber nach Bad Wildbad kann es nur noch besser werden




Na jetzt hoffen wir einfach mal, dass der Wettergott endlich erbarmen mit uns hat ;-)


----------



## Bobbyman (2. Juni 2013)

Ich bin in Bad Wildbad nach einer Runde ausgestiegen, weil meine Hände und Füsse so verfroren waren. Wie ist denn die Marathonstrecke in Kirchzarten vom Anspruch her gegenüber Bad Wildbad ? Sind die Anstiege zumindest der erste lange Anstieg schwer zu fahren, oder rollt es gut hinauf. Die Abfahrten kann man da Zeit gut machen, oder eher verlieren ? Ich bin technisch nicht so gut. Den Marathon in Albstadt bin ich 3 mal gefahren. Sind sie vom Anspruch her ungefähr ähnlich ? Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Hottahegel (2. Juni 2013)

Kirchzarten sind nur Forstautobahnen und vielleicht 2-3 Abschnitte mit ein wenig technischem Geläuf. Den Marathon kannst du von der Strecke her überhaupt nicht mit Bad Wildbad vergleichen.

Da fährt wirklich alles und jeder/e mit der/die ein Mountainbike im Keller hat.

Wenn du Albstadt gefahren bist hast du von der Strecke eine ungefähre Vorstellung was das technische betrifft.

Kirchzarten hat halt die vielen Höhenmeter am Anfang der Marathonstrecke.

Ist aber alles Schotter und nicht zu steil.

Und kurz vorm Schluss nach 70 Km noch mal einen langen Anstieg.

Bei der letzten Abfahrt legt es dann die meisten hin weil sie völlig entkräftet die Kontrolle verlieren. Die Abfahrt an sich ist allerdings völlig harmlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvi83 (2. Juni 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Kirchzarten sind nur Forstautobahnen und vielleicht 2-3 Abschnitte mit ein wenig technischem Geläuf. Den Marathon kannst du von der Strecke her überhaupt nicht mit Bad Wildbad vergleichen.
> 
> Da fährt wirklich alles und jeder/e mit der/die ein Mountainbike im Keller hat.
> 
> ...



Du machst mir Mut


----------



## Poppei (3. Juni 2013)

Ist die Teilnahmegebühr für jede Strecke die gleiche ? So stehts in der Ausschreibung. Aber 65 Euro inkl. Nachmeldegebühr für 52km sind dann wirklich mal zu viel ?!?


----------



## Bobbyman (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte gern gewusst an welchen Kilometer die Splits 1-5 gemessen werden. Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juni 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Abfahrt legt es dann die meisten hin weil sie völlig entkräftet die Kontrolle verlieren. Die Abfahrt an sich ist allerdings völlig harmlos.



Ja, vor allem aber weil sich viele von dieser Abfahrt zum überzogenen Rasen verleiten lassen. Ich bin bergab sicher kein Superkriecher, aber da haben manche ein Tempo drauf, das wäre selbst noch VIEL zu schnell, als wenn dort glatter Asphalt wäre. Wenn man sich eingermassen zusammenreisst und das Tempo seinem restlichen Konzentrationsvermögen anpasst, dann ist diese Abfahrt harmlos. Viele versuchen da noch ihren Schnitt nach oben zu pushen auf Teufel komm raus. Aber dass man aus einem müden Gesamt-Temposchnitt auf der letzten Abfahrt keinen 24er oder 26er mehr rausholen kann, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, da sollte man schon früher Gas geben.


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juni 2013)

Bobbyman schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern gewusst an welchen Kilometer die Splits 1-5 gemessen werden. Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen.



Dazu rufst du z.B. die Ergebnisliste von 2012 bei Datasport im (wichtig!) PDF-Format auf, dann siehst du, wo die genommen werden!

http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/black/Rang030.pdf

Titisee, Raimartihof, Stollenbach und dann Hennenbach


----------



## MasterMito (5. Juni 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Na jetzt hoffen wir einfach mal, dass der Wettergott endlich erbarmen mit uns hat ;-)



Wurde im Nachbarfred schon behandelt.

Da es Thermo-Ärmlinge gibt, wird es kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbyman (5. Juni 2013)

Ich danke Dir Haferstroh.


----------



## Yvi83 (5. Juni 2013)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Wurde im Nachbarfred schon behandelt.
> 
> Da es Thermo-Ärmlinge gibt, wird es kalt.



Bullshit...Positiv denken


----------



## Yvi83 (18. Juni 2013)

Straßensperrung B 31 im Höllental am ULTRA-Wochenende!
Längere Fahrzeiten auf Umleitungsstrecke einplanen!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Juni 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Wer fährt dieses Jahr den ULTRA Bike Marathon mit?



Ich auch ich auch  
Wir reisen aber Samstag an, das ist mir zu blöd am Sonntag morgen runterheizen.

Hat noch wer einen Startplatz abzugeben, hab noch jemand der plötzlich Lust bekommen hat. Marathon Strecke 77 km  Danke


----------



## MasterMito (19. Juni 2013)

Kann man sich nicht mehr nachmelden? Das müsste doch noch gehen.


----------



## Yvi83 (19. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich auch ich auch
> Wir reisen aber Samstag an, das ist mir zu blöd am Sonntag morgen runterheizen.
> 
> Hat noch wer einen Startplatz abzugeben, hab noch jemand der plötzlich Lust bekommen hat. Marathon Strecke 77 km  Danke




Man kann sich doch noch bis Freitag anmelden (per Email). Startgebühr zahltman dann dort.


----------



## BLAM (19. Juni 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch noch bis Freitag anmelden (per Email). Startgebühr zahltman dann dort.




Theoretisch kann man sich am Sonntag Morgen nachmelden. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde in Facebook jedoch geschrieben, dass es nur noch eine bestimmte Anzahl von Startplätzen gibt und der Marathon bis Sonntag ausgebucht sein könnte...


----------



## Yvi83 (19. Juni 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann man sich am Sonntag Morgen nachmelden. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde in Facebook jedoch geschrieben, dass es nur noch eine bestimmte Anzahl von Startplätzen gibt und der Marathon bis Sonntag ausgebucht sein könnte...



oder so ;-)


----------



## avant (20. Juni 2015)

Da ich mich momentan mit ner Erkältung herumschlage und daher den Mara absagen muß hätte ich noch einen Startplatz auf der Ultra Strecke zu vergeben - Interessenten bitte per PN/email melden 

Jo


----------

